# Übersetzungen von EG-Konformitätserklärungen



## M.Czudnochowski (13 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Kollege aus der Dokumentation ist die Tage auf einem Seminar zur Dokumentation gewesen. Dort wurde auch das Thema der Übersetzungen von EG-Konformitäten angesprochen.
Es wurde gesagt, das diese nur die EU-Amtssprachen übersetzt werden müssten.
Diese wären deutsch, englisch und französisch.

Meinem Wissens gibt es aber 23 EU-Amtssprachen. Wenn aber nur die drei Übersetzungen nötig wären, frage ich mich, welche ich wann mitgebe??
Oder einfach immer nur die deutsche! Wozu brauche ich dann aber eine Übersetzung?

Für uns ist die Sache eigentlich klar:
Da die EG-Konformität ein Bestandteil der Betriebsanleitung ist, und diese in der Landessprache mitgeliefert werden muß, ist auch die EG-Konformität mit zu übersetzten.
Und so wird es bei uns schon immer gemacht. Und da sind mein Kollege und ich einer Meinung.

Liegen Wir da etwa falsch? Betreiben Wir da einen zu großen Aufwand?
Wie seht Ihr das?

Auf Eure Antworten freue ich mich.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Ottmar (13 Juni 2013)

Hi!

Soweit ich das weiß muss sie in EINER der EU-Amtssprachen vorliegen. Deutsch wäre also völlig ausreichend.
Ich lasse mich allerdings gerne eines besseren belehren! 


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## M.Czudnochowski (13 Juni 2013)

Hallo Ottmar,

erstmal Danke für Deine Antwort.

Somit würdest Du eine Betriebsanleitung in polnisch übersetzen und die Konformität in deutsch dazu legen.

Wie verstehst Du dann diese Punkte der MRL:

_*Anhang I

1.7.4.2 Inhalt der Betriebsanleitung*
Jede Betriebsanleitung muss erforderlichenfalls folgende Mindestangaben enthalten:

c) die EG-Konformitätserklärung oder ein Dokument, das die EG-Konformitätserklärung inhaltlich wiedergibt und Einzelangaben der Maschine enthält, das aber nicht zwangsläufig die Seriennummer und die Unterschrift enthalten muß;


*Anhang II

EG-Konformitätserklärung für einer Maschine*
Für die Abfassung dieser Erklärung sowie der Übersetzungen gelten die gleichen Bedingungen wie für die Betriebsanleitung (siehe Anhang I Nummer 1.7.4.1 Buchstaben a und b); sie ist entweder maschinenschriftlich oder ansonsten handschriftlich in Grßbuchstaben auszustellen."


*1.7.4.1 Allgemeine Grundsätze für die Abfassung der Betriebsanleitung.
*
a) Die Betriebsanleitung muss in einer oder mehreren Amtssprachen der Gemeinschaft abgefasst sein. Die
Sprachfassungen, für die der Hersteller oder sein Bevollmächtigter die Verantwortung übernimmt, müssen
mit dem Vermerk „Originalbetriebsanleitung“ versehen sein.

b) Ist keine Originalbetriebsanleitung in der bzw. den Amtssprachen des Verwendungslandes vorhanden, hat
der Hersteller oder sein Bevollmächtigter oder derjenige, der die Maschine in das betreffende Sprachgebiet
einführt, für eine Übersetzung in diese Sprache zu sorgen. Diese Übersetzung ist mit dem Vermerk
„Übersetzung der Originalbetriebsanleitung“ zu kennzeichnen._


Für mich heißt das Übersetzen der EG-Konformität. 

Aber vielleicht verstehe ich die MRL an der Stelle auch falsch.

Allerdings:
Ich würde schon sehr komisch schauen, wenn ich eine Maschine aus Polen bekommen würde mit einer deutschen
Betriebsanleitung und einer polnischen EG-Konformität. Ich kann kein polnisch!!
Ich will aber wissen was er dort bescheinigt.


Noch eine Ergänzung:

*Leitfaden für die Anwendung der Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG 2. Auflage – Juni 2010​**§ 382 Die EG-Konformitätserklärung für eine Maschine​*Anhang II Teil 1 Abschnitt A bezieht sich auf die EG-Konformitätserklärung, die vom Hersteller der Maschine oder dessen Bevollmächtigtem in der EU zu erstellen und der Maschine beiliegen muss, bis diese den Benutzer erreicht hat– siehe § 103: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 5 Absatz 1, und § 109: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 7 Absatz 1. Die EG-Konformitätserklärung ist eine rechtsverbindliche Erklärung des Herstellers oder seines Bevollmächtigten darüber, dass die betreffende Maschine sämtliche einschlägigen Bestimmungen der Maschinenrichtlinie erfüllt. Die Anforderung in Anhang II Teil 1 Abschnitt A Absatz 1, wonach die Erklärung und deren Übersetzungen unter den gleichen Bedingungen wie die Betriebsanleitung abzufassen sind, bedeutet, dass die EG-Konformitätserklärung in einer oder mehreren Amtssprachen der EU abgefasst werden muss. Wenn keine originale EG-Konformitätserklärung in derAmtssprache bzw. den Amtssprachen des Landes existiert, in dem die Maschine benutzt werden soll, ist vom Hersteller oder dessen Bevollmächtigtem oder demjenigen, der die Maschine in den betreffenden Sprachraum einführt,eine Übersetzung in diese Sprache vorzulegen. Die Übersetzungen sind durch den Vermerk​_„Übersetzung der Originalkonformitätserklärung“ _zu kennzeichnen – siehe § 246: Anmerkungen zu Nummer 1.7.1, § 255:Anmerkungen zu Nummer 1.7.4, und § 257: Anmerkungen zu Nummer 1.7.4.1​Buchstaben a und b in Anhang I.


----------



## Safety (13 Juni 2013)

Hallo,
die Antwort hast Du Dir selbst gegeben.
Der Leitfaden ist hier immer sehr hilfreich.


----------



## M.Czudnochowski (13 Juni 2013)

Hallo Herr Deutschmann,

danke für Ihre Antwort. 
Es stimmt, der Leitfaden ist wirklich sehr hilfreich. 

Es ist eigentlich Schade, das anscheinend so wenige den Leitfaden zu rate ziehen. Zumal dieser frei verfügbar ist. Denn dann würde es solche unterschiedlichen Ansichten bestimmt nicht geben. Vielleicht ändert sich das ja in Zukunft, wo er jetzt komplett ins deutsche übersetzt wurde. 

Ich habe die 400 Seiten immer in Reichweite.


----------



## Wutbürger (13 Juni 2013)

M.Czudnochowski schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich Schade, das anscheinend so wenige den Leitfaden zu rate ziehen. Zumal dieser frei verfügbar ist. Denn dann würde es solche unterschiedlichen Ansichten bestimmt nicht geben. Vielleicht ändert sich das ja in Zukunft, wo er jetzt komplett ins deutsche übersetzt wurde.



Es ist eigentlich schade, dass man einen Leitfaden benötigt, um das Juristendeutsch zu verstehen.
 Es ist auch sehr schade, dass der Leitfaden wieder mehr als 400 Seiten umfasst.  

 Der Wutbürger


----------

